# AM4 X470 MB von Gigabyte, ASRock, MSI und ASUS - Welches nun?



## dRaMaTiC (30. September 2018)

Hola,

möchte am liebsten in den kommenden Wochen ein System-Upgrade durchführen. Hauptkriterien nach denen bisher geschaut wurde sind wie folgt:

- gute Spannungsversorgung (Kühl & Effizient). daher hoffentlich zukunftssicher für  Zen3, Zen3+
- gutes Audio-Interface
- gutes Bios +  Bios Support
- guter Ram Support
- ansprechendes Design (einheitliche, dunkle Farben)
- Preis / Leistung

Folgende MB's sind aktuell in der engeren Auswahl (Reihenfolge nach günstiger Preis)

- Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming (MF* ~ 137 €)
- ASRock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4 (90-MXB7E0-A0UAYZ) (MF* ~ 162 €)
- MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (7B78-002R) (MF* ~ 177 €)
- ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming (90MB0XH0-M0EAY0) (MF* ~ 204 €)

Geplant ist erstmal den AMD Ryzen 2600 ohne X zu verbauen um nächstes Jahr bzw. spätestens 2020 auf Zen3 bzw. Zen3+ umzusteigen. Haupteinsatzzweck ist Gaming. 
Als Speicher sind aktuell die Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) (MF ~ 138 €) geplant. Haben zwar keine Samsung B-DIE aber mir erschließt sich der Aufpreis hier aktuell noch nicht.

Das Gigabyte soll nicht so Speicherfreundlich sein und auch das Bios scheint nicht der Hit zu sein, ist preislich aber schon attraktiv. 
Das Asrock scheint ganz ok aber die Asrock Bios Politik scheint nicht so gut zu sein und das Bios auch nicht so übersichtlich und OC freundlich (weitere Punkte?)
Das MSI schaut gut aus aber laut vielen Foren ist MSI nicht so der Burner. Warum eigentlich? 
Das ASUS hat einen höheren Stromverbrauch unter Idle und Last, scheint aber sonst ganz i.O. Glänzt mit sehr guter Performance und Ausstattung.Ist aber preislich schon am Limit.

Es ist bei allen Boards nicht so leicht zu erkennen wo z.B.: der Aufpreis von 40€ verbaut ist z.B.: vom Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming zum MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon. Der Teufel steckt hier vermutlich im Detail. Mag das vielleicht jemand für die genannten Boards erläutern?

Preislich würde ich gern im Rahmen <= 200€ bleiben. Wenn jetzt aber gute Gründe für die höheren Boards z.B.: das ASRock X470 Taichi (90-MXB7J0-A0UAYZ) (MF ~ 220€) vorhanden sind, soll es an 20 - 30 € nicht liegen. 

Besten Dank im voraus für die Hilfe und Tipps. 

Fragen sind jederzeit willkommen.

*MF = aktuelle Preise von Mindfactory über gh.de (30.09.2018 ~10:40)


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. September 2018)

Die Samsung b vertragen sich am besten mit ryzen und sind deshalb begehrt. Wenn du wenig Ärger mit dem RAM willst und optimieren, kommst du kaum drumherum.
Zur Update Politik von ASRock sag ich Mal mein taichi lief von Anfang an stabil und ohne sonstige Probleme, gab seid erscheinen 1 neues, wozu also mehr.


----------



## dRaMaTiC (30. September 2018)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Die Samsung b vertragen sich am besten mit ryzen und sind deshalb begehrt. Wenn du wenig Ärger mit dem RAM willst und optimieren, kommst du kaum drumherum.
> Zur Update Politik von ASRock sag ich Mal mein taichi lief von Anfang an stabil und ohne sonstige Probleme, gab seid erscheinen 1 neues, wozu also mehr.



Okay, das mit dem Speichern muss ich nochmal schauen wie die Preise sich so entwickeln. Magst du sagen warum gerade das Taichi und nicht eines der z.B.: oben genannten deine Wahl war?


----------



## defender197899 (30. September 2018)

wenn du bereit bist 200€ auszugeben dann nimm das  x370 C7H  damit hast du ein Board was  deutlich besser ist was  ram angeht und  eines der besten AM4 Boards überhaupt   ,der Chipsatz ansich ist der gleiche er heißt nur anders .


----------



## bilidru (30. September 2018)

Auf AM4 X370 vs X470 Chipset - Which One Should You Get in 2018? wird auch auf den geringen Unterschied zwischen x370 und x470 abgehoben. Im Fazit findet sich dann folgendes:
"One field in which X470 is undoubtedly better than its predecessor is overclocking – the platform’s Precision Boost Overdrive and StoreMI features make it a better choice for those who’d like to get the best possible performance out of their gaming rig."


----------



## bilidru (30. September 2018)

In mehreren Forenbeiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass Gigabyte keine guten Spannungswandler haben sollen. Ich kann aber nicht mehr sagen, wo das gepostet wurde. Ich habe mich dann gegen ein Gigabyte  entschieden.


----------



## defender197899 (30. September 2018)

bei Gigabyte ist nur das Gaming 7  gut  gerade die Spannungswandler der kleineren Gigabyte Boards sind schlecht  und werden sehr heiß.
Hol dir eines der X 370 Flagschiffe   ASRock  Taichi, gigabyte  Gaming 5 oder K7 oder das Asus Crosshair 6 Hero


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. September 2018)

dRaMaTiC schrieb:


> Okay, das mit dem Speichern muss ich nochmal schauen wie die Preise sich so entwickeln. Magst du sagen warum gerade das Taichi und nicht eines der z.B.: oben genannten deine Wahl war?



ASRock X470 Taichi (Ultimate) im Test - Gute Technik und niedriger Stromverbrauch - Hardwareluxx einmal hier wegen und:
ASRock X370 Taichi AMD AM4 Mainboard Test Aufbau, Design und sonstige Features weil der vorgänger schon schön kühl blieb was die spannungsversorgung anging.


----------



## dRaMaTiC (1. Oktober 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> bei Gigabyte ist nur das Gaming 7  gut  gerade die Spannungswandler der kleineren Gigabyte Boards sind schlecht  und werden sehr heiß.
> Hol dir eines der X 370 Flagschiffe   ASRock  Taichi, gigabyte  Gaming 5 oder K7 oder das Asus Crosshair 6 Hero



Geplant ist schon ein Ryzen 2600. Laufen die Boards denn ohne Bios-Update bzw.  bieten diese eine Update Funktion ohne CPU an?

Was spricht gegen eines der o.g genannten Boards?


----------



## bilidru (1. Oktober 2018)

Hier im Forum hatte sich auch jmd. ein x370 bestellt und konnte das BIOS nicht upgraden.
Ryzen 5 2600X mit MSI X370 Gaming Pro, BIOS Update?
In dem Thread findest du verschiedene Links, Meinungen, Antworten.


----------



## defender197899 (1. Oktober 2018)

Lass das Bios Update beinm händler machen die haben die nötigen  ryzen 1000er CPUs  und danach  gibs kein problem .
Ich kann weil ich nen 1700x habe   und das Bios  geflasht habe  so nen 2000er Ryzen drauf packen.
Dazu kommt noch das es  günstige AM4 Boards gibt  auch wohl X370 X 470 die  den RAM nur  mit 4 Layern  anstatt 6 bei den besseren  Boards angebunden sind  ,damit  wirst du nie über 3000 Mhz RAM Takt kommen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Oktober 2018)

asus x470 pro oder das x470 taichi, wobei man sich bei AsRock sicher sein kann, dass das Board etwas taugt. Die Gigabyte Boards sind nur minimal besser als deren Support....also schlecht. Meins ist ja aufgrund eines Defektes zurückgegangen. Kann aber auch sein, dass das Bios einfach verbuggt war.


----------



## dRaMaTiC (1. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> asus x470 pro oder das x470 taichi, wobei man sich bei AsRock sicher sein kann, dass das Board etwas taugt. Die Gigabyte Boards sind nur minimal besser als deren Support....also schlecht. Meins ist ja aufgrund eines Defektes zurückgegangen. Kann aber auch sein, dass das Bios einfach verbuggt war.



Oh, schade das sich das X470 aorus Gaming 7 WiFi bei dir nicht bewährt hat. Kannst ja berichten wie dir das Taichi so gefällt. Ich tendiere derweil mehr zum ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming. Die Soundlösung gefällt mir gut und generell scheint es von der Performance sehr gut zu sein. Gibt da nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten die ich geklärt haben möchte. Z.b.: das es nach einem Kalt-Start (Strom vom Netz) zweimal bootet. k.A ob es stimmt. Naja, für 16€ mehr bekommt man ja auch schon das Taichi. Echt nicht einfach


----------



## defender197899 (1. Oktober 2018)

Warum willst du ca. 200 € für das X470 strix Board bezahlen wenn du für das Gleiche Geld ca. das C6H bekommst  ,das mit den besten Ram Support hat und  ein absolutes OC Board ist. Ich habe seit  Start  der Ryzen 1000er den 1700X und schon einige Bios Updates und Agesas mitgemacht  und würde mir garantiert kein X470 Boad kaufen  wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld die Flagschiffe bekomme  die vorher weit über  70 € mehr gekostet .  Ich hatte  zum start das X 370 Prime Pro  von Asus  , ist ein solides Board aber wenn man RAM OC möchte  nicht das beste  da sind die Flagschiffe  eundeutig besser  . Das C6H  hat letztes Jahr 270 € gekostet


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Oktober 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Warum willst du ca. 200 € für das X470 strix Board bezahlen wenn du für das Gleiche Geld ca. das C6H bekommst  ,das mit den besten Ram Support hat und  ein absolutes OC Board ist. Ich habe seit  Start  der Ryzen 1000er den 1700X und schon einige Bios Updates und Agesas mitgemacht  und würde mir garantiert kein X470 Boad kaufen  wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld die Flagschiffe bekomme  die vorher weit über  70 € mehr gekostet .  Ich hatte  zum start das X 370 Prime Pro  von Asus  , ist ein solides Board aber wenn man RAM OC möchte  nicht das beste  da sind die Flagschiffe  eundeutig besser  . Das C6H  hat letztes Jahr 270 € gekostet



Weil die x470 Boards das bessere, stabilere Bios haben, sofern man nicht Pech hat und ein Montagsboard erwischt.


----------



## defender197899 (1. Oktober 2018)

Blödsinn   der chipsatz ist nur umbenannt worden  und das Bios ist             bei fast allen Herstellern  gleich  ausser bei dem flagschiffen da sind oft mehr  einstellungmöglichkeiten da.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (1. Oktober 2018)

dRaMaTiC schrieb:


> Gibt da nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten die ich geklärt haben möchte. Z.b.: das es nach einem Kalt-Start (Strom vom Netz) zweimal bootet. k.A ob es stimmt. Naja, für 16€ mehr bekommt man ja auch schon das Taichi. Echt nicht einfach



Das Problem hat das taichi auf jeden Fall nicht, mein PC ist an einer Steckdosenleiste und nur unter Strom wenn ich dran bin.

Kommt halt drauf an was du möchtest.Bei Asus bezahlst du viel für den Namen mit und so gut wie früher sind sie meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.Ob du x370 oder x470 nimmst ist fast egal es sind nur minimale Änderungen.


----------



## defender197899 (1. Oktober 2018)

Das  ASRock Bios ist nicht das beste  behält nicht immer die Einstellungen   , das Asus ist teuer ja  aber das X370 C6H   hat aber  mit das beste OC Bios  das Bios erklärt sich fast selbst und dann mit Samsung B - Die Rams  kannst die die richtig hochziehen  .


----------



## dRaMaTiC (4. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen herzlichen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen und entschuldigt das verspätete Feedback meinerseits. Hatte mich bereits vor einigen Wochen mit der Mainboard Auswahl entschieden und möchte euch dies nicht vorenthalten. Die Entscheidung fiel letztendlich auf das ASRock X470 Taichi. Ein Grund (neben dem ganzen technisch Krams) war zum einen die doch relativ "geringe" Preisspanne zu den übrigen Boards, zusammen mit den häufig genannte Empfehlung (auch von euch) und Reviews. Sicherlich gab es in einigen Theads im Netz hier und da Diskussion über die Bios Politik von ASRock doch dies trübt das Gesamtbild (noch) nicht.  Das Board ist seit Mitte Oktober im Einsatz und läuft mit folgender Konfiguration absolut stabil und zufriedenstellend: 

- AMD Ryzen 2600@4.025 GHZ bei 1.2875 Volt
- G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38
- Dark Rock Pro 4 + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
- Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Phoenix
- Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500 GB
- Seasonic M12II Evo Edition (520 W)
-  ... verbaut im CoolerMaster CM 690 III mit 3 Lüftern (Front, Top, Rear) und Window Sidepanel.

Im Bios sind das LLC und VDD SOC LLC fest auf Level 3 eingestellt. Der RAM läuft mit dem XMP 2.0 Profil ohne Probleme. Prime95 wurde ohne AVX mit 1344K 10min getestet. Temps gingen bis ca.74 Grad hoch, aber stabil.
Ein Bios Update wurde auch bereits durchgeführt und dies verlief einfach und problemlos.  Wichtig ist auch das der AMD Chipsatz Treiber installiert ist der auch den AMD Energiesparmodus beinhaltet  um zu starke CPU Takt + Spannungsschwankungen zu vermeiden. Je nach Spiel bewegt sich die CPU Temperatur zwischen 40 und 55 Grad bei ca. 600-800 RPM des Lüfter.  Die Gehäuse Lüfter sind auf mittlere Stufe eingestellt und und drehen mit ca. 600 - 700 RPM. Keine Silence-Kiste, gerade wenn die Grafikkarte zu tun bekommt, aber mir reicht es.

Das ASRock Bios ist im allgemeinen sehr angenehm zu bedienen. Ich konnte im gleichen Zeitraum das Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming bei einem Bekannten verbauen und testen. Das Bios ist doch ein bisschen behäbiger und von der Einteilung er nicht so übersichtlich wie ich finde. Auch das Booten bis zum Windows 10 Login dauert min. 10-15 Sekunden länger. Leider wurde der G.Skill RAM vom Asus Board auch nicht vollständig erkannt (nur 8 anstatt 16 GB) und ließ sich nicht mit dem XMP 2.0 Profil betreiben. Hier wurde kurzerhand gegen den Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 ausgetauscht der läuft. Das ASRock Board hatte diese Probleme nicht.

Und da Bilder bekanntlich mehr sagen als Worte:



 CPU-Z  | RyzenMaster | Aida64Extreme | Thaiphoon Burner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cinebench R15 (CPU Score 1349 ~ 1352)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die sich für die Grafikperformance interessieren hier aktuelle Benchmark Ergebnisse der drei Unigine Benchmarks (jeweils EXTREME Preset):



 Unigine Heaven | Unigine Valley | Unigine Superposition 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher bereue ich die Wahl nicht und bedanke mich nochmal für eure Hilfe. Frage gern hier oder per PM. Werde versuchen diese so gut es geht zeitnahe zu beantworten. 

Schönen Sonntag euch allen,
dRaMaTiC


----------



## Birdy513 (11. Dezember 2018)

Ähm, auf dem 2. Bild CPU-Z steht das der G.Skill Ram nur auf 1500 mhz läuft? Verstehe ich hier was falsch? Du hast du doch den 3200er RAM bestellt also läuft er grad mal auf der hälfte?
Stehe auch grad vor der Wahl deswegen klink ich mich hier mal wieder ein ^^


----------



## DarkSmurf (22. Dezember 2018)

Birdy513 schrieb:


> Ähm, auf dem 2. Bild CPU-Z steht das der G.Skill Ram nur auf 1500 mhz läuft? Verstehe ich hier was falsch? Du hast du doch den 3200er RAM bestellt also läuft er grad mal auf der hälfte?
> Stehe auch grad vor der Wahl deswegen klink ich mich hier mal wieder ein ^^



Die 1500 MHz werden ja verdoppelt (DDR=Double Data Rate  ), dann biste bei 3000 und er hat ja den Ripjaws 3200 gegen den vengeance LPX 3000 getauscht, daher passt es schon.
Ich persönlich nutze das Gigabyte Gaming 7 WiFi mit einem 2600x  auch mit dem LPX 3000 und musste jediglich die Timings und die Voltage manuell auf den XMP Standart einstellen da die XMP Einstellung nicht funktionierte. 
Mein Prozessor läuft auf 4,3GHz bei sonst allen Einstellungen auf Auto. Die Spannung übersteigt keine 1,32V und die Temperaturen mit einem Dark Rock Pro 4 steigen nicht über 55 Grad.
Ich habe vor kurzem das MSI X470 Gaming Pro bekommen und dieses Board habe ich als einzige Katastrophe empfunden und gleich wieder ausgebaut!
Temperatur und spannungen waren unnormal hoch und der Takt des Prozessors wollte 4 GHz  (auch mit Feintuning) einfach nicht unter 1,4V  übersteigen. Der einzige Pluspunkt an dem Board war die Kompatibilität mit dem RAM, diese war einfach super.


----------

